# Can't get tire off the axel



## Dispatchwiz87 (Feb 7, 2015)

So I'm trying to replace the tires on my roper snowblower but can't get the rim off the axel. I took the pin on out of the rim and heated the rim up....nothing. I took the bottom cover off and noticed a bolt and 2 pins (1 on each side) in the axel, but I can't get the stupid pins out. Any help is very appreciated.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

what are you using to heat up the rim?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Dispatchwiz87 said:


> So I'm trying to replace the tires on my roper snowblower but can't get the rim off the axel. I took the pin on out of the rim and heated the rim up....nothing. I took the bottom cover off and noticed a bolt and 2 pins (1 on each side) in the axel, but I can't get the stupid pins out. Any help is very appreciated.


I'm not 100% positive but I believe those pins only come out one direction. If they're regular roll pins they *will* come out but not too easily. Spin your axle around and take note of the pins size. Is it the same? If not, drive pin out from smaller side. 
Let us know how it goes. Also, try leaving the axle pins out and driving the blower with the pin removed. Sometimes this'll loosen it to where it'll come off. Patience is your friend.


----------



## Dispatchwiz87 (Feb 7, 2015)

I was using a torch to heat the rim. Looking at the diagram in the manual it looks like it's just a solid axel and the rims are held to it by pins. I can't really tell what the roll pins hold on. I'm home alone with the kid right now so I'll take a better look tomorrow.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

When you finally get your wheels off the axle and install your new tires you'll want to put some type of grease'on your axle and inside the hub to prevent this happening again. PM is key to a long ling life.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some machines use roll pins to keep the axle centered in the machine while the wheels are off. This keeps the various gears, chains and keyways lined up so nothing falls off.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Does the axle pass though the frame or can you pull the whole axle out with wheels still attached? If it comes out in one piece, then a shop press is your best friend. The axle in my Powershift can be removed without taking off the wheels, so this summer I will try to liberate those wheels and clean and paint them.

My Noma 523 had the same problem you are likely having. The gear on the axle actually bolted on instead of being welded, so I just cut the axle in pieces and removed them through the frame and made a new one myself out of 3/4" steel bar. There was no way I was getting the rims off of the original axle, so I found some used wheels and tires locally and slapped them on my homemade axle. Total cost - $25.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> When you finally get your wheels off the axle and install your new tires you'll want to put some type of grease'on your axle and inside the hub to prevent this happening again. PM is key to a long ling life.


yes. i learned that the hard way last year when i went to take the tires off for the first time. all the built up ice and salt over the years made it a pain in the as. got some good advise here and finally got them off. from now on i will grease them every year


----------



## Josco (Jan 28, 2015)

Apply a thin film of Never-Seez to the axles.


----------



## Dispatchwiz87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yea. Looking at the axel and diagram in the manual I found on line. The axel is a solid 1 piece and the pins just keep it centered. I'm gonna get some PB blaster and go from there.


----------



## Dispatchwiz87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Well I tried to drive it off and got no where. I guess I'll have to get a pulley removal tool from my cousin and try that.


----------

